# 12v/6cp JS90 or #90 LED Bulbs?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find some LED bulbs for my red/green nav lights? I found one place to get them, but the LED's were pointed straight up and I need the style with the LED's pointing sideways. I dont care if they are 360 degree bulbs as the light housings that I have only show about 120 degrees of the bulb.

The bulbs that will fit are:
JS90
#90 
12V/6CP

http://www.snowparthub.com/images/prod/87045_P90_Candlepower_Bulbs_90_12v_6cp_10_pk.jpg


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You can always try West Marine


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Try bulbs and batteries the have some led bulbs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Kim said:


> You can always try West Marine


We dont have a West Marine here... :-(
We had one many years ago, but it was about the size of a walk in closet and quickly went out of business.



floater said:


> Try bulbs and batteries the have some led bulbs


Is this a store or a website?


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

not sure if these will work but they are weather proof and damn bright
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZLENJC...TF8&colid=2MR3WZ882H04B&coliid=I25RCKQL18XDAV


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

No more they have stores and you can purchase from them online

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Search amazon. I replaced my incandescent bulbs with LED bulbs I got off Amazon. Much brighter and even better sealed. Plus they were only $7 for 4 bulbs.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is the lineup of LED bulbs from Ancor.


----------

